# Clueless



## kilitact (Jul 13, 2017)

It was a hot Saturday evening in the summer of 1957 and Fred had a date with Peggy Sue. He arrived at her house and rang the bell. "*Oh, come on in!*" Peggy Sue's mother said as she welcomed Fred in.

"Have a seat in the living room. Would you like something to drink? Lemonade? Iced tea?" "Iced tea, please," Fred said. Mom brought the iced tea.

"So, what are you and Peggy planning to do tonight?" she asked.

"Oh, probably catch a movie, and then maybe grab a bite to eat at the malt shop, maybe take a walk on the beach..." 






"Peggy likes to *screw*, you know," Mom informed him.

"Uh...really?" Fred replied, with raised eyebrows.  "Oh, yes!" the mother continued.

"When she goes out with her friends, that's all they do!" "Is that so?" asked Fred, incredulous.

"Yes," said the mother. "As a matter of fact, she'd screw all night if we let her!"





"Well, thanks for the tip," Fred said as he began thinking about alternate plans for the evening.

A moment later, Peggy Sue came down the stairs looking pretty as a picture wearing a pink blouse and a hoop skirt, and with her hair tied back in a bouncy ponytail. She greeted Fred.

"Have fun, kids," the mother said as they left.  Half an hour later, a completely disheveled Peggy Sue burst into the house and slammed the front door behind her.

* "The Twist, Mom!" she angrily yelled to her mother in the kitchen. "That damned dance is called the Twist!"*


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2017)

Ah 
Generational things/ language


----------



## Brittany Looney (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice car!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 17, 2017)

I heard cda, had all the windows in his house replaced with new double insulated, energy efficient windows. Then I heard twelve months later, he got an irate call from the contractor complaining that the work has been done for a year and despite repeated bills and collection notices, he has yet to make the first payment.

I heard cda, replied, "Now, don't try to pull a fast one on me!" Conarb who sold me those, told me that in one year they would pay for themselves!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm waiting on retaliation!


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 26, 2017)

word choice...VERY, VERY important!


----------

